# Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Oscar De La Hoya



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 9, 2007)

Going to be an insane fight. One I'll most likely be ordering (haven't done that for boxing in years).

Here's some vids to hype it up...Press conference, training clips, interviews, etc. HBO even made a mini series dedicated to the countdown to this fight. 

Press conference:





YouTube Video











Interview:





YouTube Video











Training:





YouTube Video


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Best combat sport athlete in the World p4p*






YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 9, 2007)

Dana White offered him 2 million dollars win or lose to get in there vs. Sean Sherk under MMA rules after his comments bashing the UFC. 


That being said, I pick Floyd via unanimous decision.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Dana White offered him 2 million dollars win or lose to get in there vs. Sean Sherk under MMA rules after his comments bashing the UFC.
> 
> 
> That being said, I pick Floyd via unanimous decision.


 
 
That would be insane. Both extremely quick dudes. I'd pick Floyd via 1st round KO. His hands are second to none. I guess you never know though. Sherk could just duck his fat head and go for the takedown. What did he say about the UFC? What a prick  .

Killin the jump rope





YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 9, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> That would be insane. Both extremely quick dudes. I'd pick Floyd via 1st round KO. His hands are second to none. I guess you never know though. Sherk could just duck his fat head and go for the takedown. What did he say about the UFC? What a prick  .



Oh I was talkin about, Floyd vs. Oscar I like Floyd via UD.  


In an MMA match I'd pick Sean Sherk, and he'd probably get the sub victory via can opener.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Oh I was talkin about, Floyd vs. Oscar I like Floyd via UD.
> 
> 
> In an MMA match I'd pick Sean Sherk, and he'd probably get the sub victory via can opener.


 
Ohhhh... well I agree with you on the UD against De la Hoya.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 10, 2007)

this fight is going to be ill!!!!! like goodfella said first fight ive looked foward to in a long time def. be ordering. Im pullin for floyd but i like oscar too. Oscar looks like such a rpetty boy but hes tough as hell and has the power advantage.  Should be great fight!!!!!


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm thinking this fight might be a let down. I won't bet against OScar cuz he burns me every time but I think PBF by UD too.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 11, 2007)

YAH. Floyds gunna whoop ass.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 11, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> That would be insane. Both extremely quick dudes. I'd pick Floyd via 1st round KO. His hands are second to none. I guess you never know though. Sherk could just duck his fat head and go for the takedown. What did he say about the UFC? What a prick  .
> 
> Killin the jump rope
> 
> ...



Is that Suge Knight in the back!?!?!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 11, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Is that Suge Knight in the back!?!?!


 
If you're talking about the dude with the red & white shirt, it looked like it in the first frame of him jump roping. But when I saw the next angle, it's not him. Built just like Suge though.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 11, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> If you're talking about the dude with the red & white shirt, it looked like it in the first frame of him jump roping. But when I saw the next angle, it's not him. Built just like Suge though.




They have identical builds, but it's definitely not him.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 19, 2007)

Ultimate challenge for Mayweather? - Boxing - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 19, 2007)

That's a great point about hands not being taped up. I don't think Floyd realizes that many UFC fighters have wrestled at a championship level. He is very ignorant to the fact that these are well conditioned_ athletes_.

My money would be on Sherk.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 19, 2007)

Have you watched that 24/7 show at all? Floyd's true colors are starting to shine. Too much 50 Cent influence maybe? His camp isn't exactly full of Saints either ... but seriously his mouth is starting to get annoying. And I'm not the type to usually buy into pre-fight hype (ill rhyme).


----------



## the nut (Apr 22, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Have you watched that 24/7 show at all? Floyd's true colors are starting to shine. Too much 50 Cent influence maybe? His camp isn't exactly full of Saints either ... but seriously his mouth is starting to get annoying. And I'm not the type to usually buy into pre-fight hype (ill rhyme).




Shocking behavior for a boxer.... Floyd by UD, at least 8 rounds to him.


----------



## the nut (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the whole dysfunctional family thing going on. Floyd, Sr. asks Oscar for 2 million, Oscar says take a hike, then Floyd, Jr. decides everything is ok between them and Sr. can watch him train.


De La Hoya-Mayweather subplot: brother vs. brother 


Rivalries are simmering everywhere in the buildup to the May 5 mega fight between junior middleweight titlist Oscar De La Hoya and welterweight champ Floyd Mayweather Jr. 

There is, of course, a heated rivalry between the combatants, who grew to dislike each other more and more during their two weeks together hyping the fight daily on a cross-country media tour in February. 

There is the rivalry-turned-reunion between Mayweather and his father and former trainer, Floyd Mayweather Sr. 

Senior is De La Hoya's former trainer and wanted to train De La Hoya to beat his son. But De La Hoya refused to meet his $2 million price tag and went with Freddie Roach instead, hence another rivalry. 

The split led to Senior's tenuous reunion with his son, from whom he had been estranged for several years. 

Now, Mayweather Sr. is a regular visitor to the Las Vegas gym where his son is training, and it's laid another rivalry front and center, the decades-old one between Floyd Sr. and his brother, Roger Mayweather, who has trained Floyd Jr. since the split between father and son several years ago. 

The brothers, both former pro fighters, have had an icy relationship for 20 years. Now, they have been thrown together in the gym on a daily basis, trying to set aside bad feelings for each other for the sake of Floyd Jr., who originally turned to his uncle to train him when his father was imprisoned on a drug conviction. 

There was heavy speculation that father and son would reunite as trainer and fighter after Floyd Sr. and De La Hoya split. It seemed quite possible after they buried the hatchet at the tail end of the media tour while Roger was serving out the final weeks of his own jail sentence for battery. 

In fact, Mayweather Jr. opened training camp with his father working with him. But when Roger was released, Floyd Jr. remained loyal to his uncle. However, Floyd Jr. told his father he was welcome in the gym, where he now keeps a watchful eye on his son and offers him pointers to help him beat his former charge. Although his presence undoubtedly has made for some tense moments, Floyd Jr. has downplayed it. 

"I'm back in the gym working with my uncle Roger. My dad is in the gym also. You know, the Mayweather family is together," he said. "It's just a tremendous combination." 

Senior's presence, however, has put Roger on the defensive, and he doesn't sugarcoat his opinions. 

During a conference call with reporters this week to discuss the fight, Roger was his usual caustic self when the subject of his brother's presence in camp was broached. 

"It doesn't bother me at all," he said. "He can be there, he can be at home in his rocking chair, I don't give a [expletive]. The bottom line is this, we're going to win the fight regardless. I don't give a [expletive] about who we have in the gym. I don't train him based on his daddy. I don't train him based on who is there and who ain't there. And if he's in the corner, I wouldn't give a [expletive] either. 

"I fought more fights than my brother, so I don't need to ask his opinion on how to win because number one, Floyd got here based on what I've done, not what the [expletive] he's done. He may have set the ground plans for Floyd, but Floyd's on pay-per-view because of me, not because of his daddy. I don't need to talk about his daddy because the bottom line is I ain't got [expletive] to say about him anyway. If you want to ask him a question, then you need to call him. Don't call me." 

When Roger was quizzed about why Floyd Sr. was around he was also direct. 

"Why is he there? Because that's his son. I can't tell him not to be with his son," Roger said. "That's my brother. It ain't like I hate him. His son is the one taking the risk, not me, but not him. So it's not about that. We're still brothers, remember. He was my brother before Floyd was ever born. We're in the same place and we have to get along about certain things. So I ain't going to never tell nobody to stay away from their daddy because I wouldn't want nobody to tell me to stay away from my daddy. [But] I'm the one who's doing the training, so I don't worry about the disagreement that he has with me. [His presence] don't make it awkward for me. It don't bother me one way or the other. He can be there or not. Don't matter to me." 

Floyd Sr., the self-proclaimed "world's greatest trainer," clearly believes his son would be better off with him as chief trainer, but he's not pushing the issue. 

"It's Floyd's fight. Whatever he decides he wants to do, that's fine with me," he said during HBO's "De La Hoya/Mayweather 24/7" debut episode. "If he wants a great chance [to win], he has his daddy. If he wants an all right chance, maybe he'll do something else." 

Mayweather Jr. has left open the possibility that even though Roger is head trainer, his father could work the corner as an assistant on fight night. 

"My daddy, he's going to be at the fight in the front row and he may be in the corner," Mayweather Jr. said. "We don't know yet. But he's been in the gym. My uncle's been in the gym, and there's been nothing but love. Everybody is happy." 

Oh, brother!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 30, 2007)

Less than a week to go. I've never seen Oscar so focused on his opponent mentally speaking, unless it's all for the show. Supposedly Floyd Sr. took a brief hiatus from Jr.'s camp because he felt betrayed, but now he's back


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 30, 2007)

I think Floyd is a complete asshole and is going to win.  I want Oscar to win though.


----------



## the nut (Apr 30, 2007)

I think they are both assholes, Pretty Boy just outshines the Golden Shower Boy.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 30, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I think Floyd is a complete asshole and is going to win. I want Oscar to win though.


 
I wonder if it's just for show. I never knew him to be like this. I'm sorta starting to dislike him somewhat too. I hop Zab Judah gets a rematch with him (highly unlikley) and knocks him silly.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 5, 2007)

Hit me up if you want the Sopcast link to the live fights.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Dana White offered him 2 million dollars win or lose to get in there vs. Sean Sherk under MMA rules after his comments bashing the UFC.
> 
> 
> That being said, I pick Floyd via unanimous decision.




white is a joke

This fight might make up to 500 million they were saying on NPR today


----------



## NordicNacho (May 5, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Hit me up if you want the Sopcast link to the live fights.



me too please


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 5, 2007)

Check your PM.


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2007)

I am stuck at work so I cant see it.  Are there preliminary fights?  When is the main event you think?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 5, 2007)

in the last round of the fight before main event


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2007)

Shit, by the time i get to the bar everyone will be gone....looks like I am getting a beer locally or going home.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 5, 2007)

SPLIT Decision  FUCK


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 5, 2007)

I scored it a draw. DLH lost it because of his fatigue starting in round 10 I guess.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 5, 2007)

i wanted a draw too.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 5, 2007)

just needed one of those last three rounds.  he still was the aggressor most of the fight.  kept on him great fight thats for sure


----------



## gmenfan40 (May 5, 2007)

that was a BS call dlh should still have that title. it should of ended atleast draw or dlh winning by 1.


----------



## Hialeahchico (May 5, 2007)

de la hoya got robbed, well fuck it


----------



## NordicNacho (May 5, 2007)

I loved how Floyd came out in the mexican flag


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2007)

This is why I find these tpye of fights boring.


----------



## MCx2 (May 5, 2007)

Boxing is boring. 

I saw it 8 rounds to 4 for Mayweather.


----------



## the nut (May 6, 2007)

How anyone could have De La Hoya winning more than 3-4 rounds, is beyond me. Floyd put on a clinic, while Oscar attempted to steal rounds with wild flurries. 

That was the first time Mayweather ever lost anyone's card.

I hate Mayweather, but that was hysterical when he came out with that Sombrero and the Mexican shorts.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 6, 2007)

The compu box stats were horribly misleading. So many punches were blocked by DLH's gloves and apparently scored as landed, because there was no way Floyd landed that many more shots than Oscar. 

On the other end, Oscar didn't jab and when he did it was effective (his excuse: "It just wasn't one of those nights" ). And he also got tired in the late rounds. He can only blame himself. That fight was still a draw in my eyes though.

I'm looking forward to:

Zab Judah vs. Miguel Cotto
Jermain Taylor vs. Cory Spinks
Edison Miranda vs. Kelly Pavlik
Arturo Gatti vs. Alfonso Gomez
Bernard Hopkins vs. Winky Wright
Wladimir Klitschko vs. Lamon Brewster
Ricky Hatton vs. Jose Louis Castillo

Should be a good spring/summer of boxing.


----------



## AKIRA (May 6, 2007)

I saw some highlights today at the gym.  Looked like Oscar was the aggressor, but lost wind.  

Didnt seem 1 sided to me...  A draw wouldve been fine by me, but then again, I didnt watch the whole fight.  

I did wonder why the black guy was wearing spanish colored shorts...

I usually find Lightweight boxing boring.  It almost always goes the distance, which some can say is good, but I say sucks.  Watching heavyweights fight is where its at.  Everyone thinks theyre slow, but theyre not, and thats what makes it so interesting to me.  However, HW boxing has sucked for a while now...

There was some Lightweight fights that I loved...some spanish guy fighting an Irish guy.  They had 3 fights, 2 going to the latino, 1 going to the irishman.  Two fighters KILLING each other.  Now if boxing was like that more often, then it would make a fan out of me.


----------



## P-funk (May 6, 2007)

Boxing in general these days in boring.  it has lost its appeal (to me atleast).  They just don't go out there and slug eachother anymore.  It is all this dancing around bullshit.  I hate it.

I hope Floyd gets his ass beat for the comments he made (which the showed on sportscenter), saying that the UFC is nothing but a bunch of guys that couldn't make it in boxing....so they have to go and kick eachother and roll around on the ground.  

RIIIIIIGHT.....Mayweather is a faggot and boxing is a dead sport.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 6, 2007)

its boxing p-funk not slugging.  Look at 50 year old sluggers their brains don't work to well.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 6, 2007)

old slugger






YouTube Video


----------



## P-funk (May 6, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> its boxing p-funk not slugging.  *Look at 50 year old sluggers their brains don't work to well.*



that is the nature of the sport.

you go in and try and knock the other guy out.  If they are so worried aobut it, then they should get out of the sport.  At least the old guys would go out there and lay it all on the line.


----------



## MCx2 (May 6, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> The compu box stats were horribly misleading. So many punches were blocked by DLH's gloves and apparently scored as landed, because there was no way Floyd landed that many more shots than Oscar.
> 
> On the other end, Oscar didn't jab and when he did it was effective (his excuse: "It just wasn't one of those nights" ). And he also got tired in the late rounds. He can only blame himself. That fight was still a draw in my eyes though.
> 
> ...



I don't know man, I watched it on a 60+ inch HDTV and I could see what the celebrities were saying. Those punches were so fast, Oscar didn't even see them. Whenever Oscar got owned with 4 or 5 punches in a row, he would throw those wild flailing flurries to up his punch stats. 

Oscar looked like an amateur last night, and if anything boxing lost fans (I know I'll never get another boxing PPV.)

And they just couldn't resist. They had to mention MMA. God they look and sound desperate. Last night seemed like it was the last time we'd see Jim Lampley and Larry Merchant (I know it isn't but it eerily felt that way) and if it wasn't for Max Kellerman being there to share some insight at the end, that might have been the most painful telecast that I've ever had to watch.  

Boxing is through.

Oh I almost forgot. I would however pay money to see the Merchant/Mayweather Sr. interview at the end of the fight again. Two bumbling idiots confusing each other to the point of comedy. Priceless.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 6, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I don't know man, I watched it on a 60+ inch HDTV and I could see what the celebrities were saying. Those punches were so fast, Oscar didn't even see them. Whenever Oscar got owned with 4 or 5 punches in a row, he would throw those wild flailing flurries to up his punch stats.
> 
> Oscar looked like an amateur last night, and if anything boxing lost fans (I know I'll never get another boxing PPV.)
> 
> ...




sorry but no  Floyd was backing up most of the night.  Last three rounds cost oscar the fight

Boxing just needs a heavy weight.  Thats what Boxing lives and dies by.  No MMA fighter has ever done anything like this  over and over again






YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (May 6, 2007)

One more thing I want the people that thought this fight was a draw to consider:

Boxing is considered the "Sweet Science"

That being said, how in your right mind can you award someone points simply on their aggressiveness? There's nothing scientific to that. In fact, by awarding fighters points simply by being aggressive you kinda turn Boxing into the very thing they accuse the UFC of being, A wild free for all. 

Mayweather used pure raw talent and ability to basically hit Oscar at will. It wasn't even close really.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 6, 2007)

must of seen a different fight then me.  Where you drinking last night?


----------



## MCx2 (May 6, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> must of seen a different fight then me.  Where you drinking last night?



I haven't had a drink in weeks. 

I was literally 3 feet away from a 60+ inch HDTV watching the HD broadcast in my friends living room. 

It's not like I'm the only one saying this, just about everyone interviewed ringside saw the same fight I did.


----------



## P-funk (May 6, 2007)

boxing shouldn't have to go to a decision...they should fight until someone gets knocked out.  the decision makes it to subjective.  it is like fucking bbing.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 6, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Boxing in general these days in boring. it has lost its appeal (to me atleast). They just don't go out there and slug eachother anymore. It is all this dancing around bullshit. I hate it.


 
That's because they've realized you can win fights without doing that. Defensive boxer is emphasized a lot more these days. I like it. I'd rather watch great foot work, defense and strategy than two fighters lumping each other up until they can't talk right a few years down the road. It would be like watching pitchers throwing as hard as they can and batters swinging for the fences every time. Where's the strategy or talent in that?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 6, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I don't know man, I watched it on a 60+ inch HDTV and I could see what the celebrities were saying. Those punches were so fast, Oscar didn't even see them. Whenever Oscar got owned with 4 or 5 punches in a row, he would throw those wild flailing flurries to up his punch stats.
> 
> Oscar looked like an amateur last night, and if anything boxing lost fans (I know I'll never get another boxing PPV.)
> 
> ...


 
I'm gonna have to see the replay because I was watching it on my laptop on a live video feed with subpar resolution. I'll let you know what I think when I watch the replay on HBO and score it again. But I do know for a fact that Floyd's punch stats were exaggerated in that he a lot was blocked.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I did wonder why the black guy was wearing spanish colored shorts...


 
They were Mexican and I think Floyd did it in an attempt to mock DLH's heritage and also for Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 6, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I haven't had a drink in weeks.
> 
> I was literally 3 feet away from a 60+ inch HDTV watching the HD broadcast in my friends living room.
> 
> It's not like I'm the only one saying this, just about everyone interviewed ringside saw the same fight I did.


 
How bout Stephen A. Smith joining Teddy Atlas on the ESPN panel after? I was like WTF  . I felt bad for Teddy.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 6, 2007)

P-funk said:


> you go in and try and knock the other guy out. If they are so worried aobut it, then they should get out of the sport. At least the old guys would go out there and lay it all on the line.


 
That's where defense comes in. You can box without having to get wailed on. Look at Winky Wright, Bernard Hopkins and obviously Floyd.


----------



## P-funk (May 6, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> That's because they've realized you can win fights without doing that. Defensive boxer is emphasized a lot more these days. I like it. I'd rather watch great foot work, defense and strategy than two fighters lumping each other up until they can't talk right a few years down the road. It would be like watching pitchers throwing as hard as they can and batters swinging for the fences every time. Where's the strategy or talent in that?



it is BOXING!  it is not a game!  People pay to see a damn fight!!  Not to see guys dance around wtih crafty footwork and place defense.  How exciting is that?  People want to see two guys get in the ring and duke it out.  these guys play that pussy game and that is one of the reasons that boxing has losts so much appeal.

Although he is critized for being a heavy weight champ in a time when there was no "real" boxer and being a champ in a time where he had no "real" rival, at least when Tyson fought you knew that there was the potential for someone to get their head knocked off.  That is why people watched.

It would be like taking the home run out of baseball or the deep pass out of football.  Why would anyone want to tune in?  At least you know that at least once (usually more) in pretty much every game their will be an HR or a deep pass and it will make things exciting.  I don't get that with boxing anymore.  I watch a fight and I am not 100% positive that their is going to be a strong round where guys come out slugging.  Shit, at least the in the show the Contender, the guys come out and throw down.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 6, 2007)

the Young tyson had great defense and movement he could come in at any angle.  he was always moving and used his whole body when he punched.  be didn't just stand there and slug it out


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 6, 2007)

P-funk said:


> It would be like taking the home run out of baseball or the deep pass out of football. Why would anyone want to tune in? At least you know that at least once (usually more) in pretty much every game their will be an HR or a deep pass and it will make things exciting. I don't get that with boxing anymore. I watch a fight and I am not 100% positive that their is going to be a strong round where guys come out slugging. Shit, at least the in the show the Contender, the guys come out and throw down.


 
Watch Arturo Gatti, Joe Calzaghe, Jermain Taylor, Manny Pacquiao, Wladimir Klitschko (been KO'ing a lot heavyweights lately), Lamon Brewster, James Toney, Erik Morales, Paul Williams, Vitali Klitschko (making a comeback) and many more. Boxing is far from dead. If you want to see purely brutal knockouts and quick slugfests, MMA is where it's at, even though there are exceptions there too.






YouTube Video















YouTube Video











And no one expected to see a slugfest between Floyd and DLH at all. Boxing is a fight yes, but it's a sport too. To say you just all you want to see is guys beast on each other and KO each other, hurt each other is a shitty attitude as a boxing fan and towards athletes in general.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 6, 2007)

I watched the whole fight. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.... BORING.

Mayweather is faster than DLH, neither of them hurt each other and the decision could of went either way. Not exciting at all, bad fight.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 6, 2007)

It definately didn't live up to all the hype. That's for sure. Still a pretty decent fight.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 6, 2007)

_On an interesting side note Floyd Mayweather Jr. cleared up some questions about his rumored life after boxing. In the past weeks boxing's widely regarded pound for pound champion had made derogatory comments about mixed martial arts and its fighters, prompting UFC President Dana White to reportedly offer Floyd Mayweather Jr. a fight against current UFC Lightweight Champion Sean Sherk to prove if Mayweather's suspicions of mixed martial arts fighters were true.

Mayweather Jr. swallowed his pride and sincerely stated to Fightnews that he has no plans of competing in any organization of mixed martial arts,

"I apologize to the UFC, sometimes we say things that we shouldn't have said and I'm man enough to admit that. I apologize to the Fertittas, Lorenzo and Dana White (UFC owners). I respect MMA fighters and what they do in the UFC. I have no plans of fighting in mixed martial arts."_


----------



## AKIRA (May 6, 2007)

P-funk said:


> it is BOXING!  it is not a game!  People pay to see a damn fight!!  Not to see guys dance around wtih crafty footwork and place defense.  How exciting is that?  People want to see two guys get in the ring and duke it out.  these guys play that pussy game and that is one of the reasons that boxing has losts so much appeal.
> 
> Although he is critized for being a heavy weight champ in a time when there was no "real" boxer and being a champ in a time where he had no "real" rival, at least when Tyson fought you knew that there was the potential for someone to get their head knocked off.  That is why people watched.
> 
> It would be like taking the home run out of baseball or the deep pass out of football.  Why would anyone want to tune in?  At least you know that at least once (usually more) in pretty much every game their will be an HR or a deep pass and it will make things exciting.  I don't get that with boxing anymore.  I watch a fight and I am not 100% positive that their is going to be a strong round where guys come out slugging.  Shit, at least the in the show the Contender, the guys come out and throw down.



For the most part, I agree.  I may not be a fan of boxing for agreeing, but I can easily understand these points.

The baseball comparison is good.  If theres no home runs or crazy plays, then the game itself is boring.  However, others would say that its not and that I am not a "fan."

I watch MMA for a variety of reasons and almost all of them are entertaining.  However, its really hard to compare the two.  The are entirely different beasts.  Even so, I like watching boxing every so often, but its usually when someone gets knocked out.  I can watch an entire 5 rounds of fighting in MMA and wait for the decision, but not boxing.  Not to say that a comeback at the end wouldnt happen in boxing, but its far less likely.

Lightweights are most boring to me.  I see a SHITLOAD more hits than I see Heavyweights landing, but they seem to have no power.  Its like watching a pillow fight.


----------



## AKIRA (May 6, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Watch *Arturo Gatti*, Joe Calzaghe, Jermain Taylor, Manny Pacquiao, *Wladimir Klitschko *(been KO'ing a lot heavyweights lately), Lamon Brewster, James Toney, Erik Morales, Paul Williams, Vitali Klitschko (making a comeback) and many more. Boxing is far from dead. If you want to see purely brutal knockouts and quick slugfests, MMA is where it's at, even though there are exceptions there too.



Gatti.  I thought that was the latino guy that fought the irishman.  Good fights.

I will watch Klitschko almost every time he fights.





Goodfella9783 said:


> And no one expected to see a slugfest between Floyd and DLH at all. Boxing is a fight yes, but it's a sport too. To say you just all you want to see is guys beast on each other and KO each other, hurt each other is a shitty attitude as a boxing fan and towards athletes in general.



Thats kind of a stretch to say shitty attitude about boxing.  Why is it not to be expected?  Boxing is a sport of fighting.  Take away the sport, you still got a fight...take away the fight and you got....baseball?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Gatti. I thought that was the latino guy that fought the irishman. Good fights.


 
Gatti is Italian. Raised in Canada. Yeah he fought Mickey Ward in 3 classic bouts. Check the first Youtube vid I posted on the previous page.


----------



## AKIRA (May 6, 2007)

I am at work so I cant check the YTs yet.

Italian?  Shit.  Last time I go along with what an irish viewer tells me!


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

I think it depends on how advanced you are with that sport. Honestly I would rather watch a baseball game that features good pitching compared to a slug fest, where as most others would rather see 30 runs scored. I think the same may go for a boxing fan. They like the technical things in it, while it bores the hell out of me, they like it.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 6, 2007)

gatti is interesting to watch, not to mention trying to figure out his background...born in italy, raised in canada, fighting out of jersey city


----------



## NordicNacho (May 6, 2007)

Used to love Prince Hamed  that guy had heavy ass hands for a little bitch






YouTube Video


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 7, 2007)

Encore, encore - Boxing - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## the nut (May 7, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> But I do know for a fact that Floyd's punch stats were exaggerated in that he a lot was blocked.




I completely disagree with that. If anyone's punch stats were skewed it was De La Hoya's. Half the punches he threw were slaps when he went into his hissy fit flurry at the end of each round. That fight turned out exactly like I thought it would, disappointingly.  

This says it all: 
 The final Compu Box numbers show de la Hoya landed 122 of 587 punches thrown, good for a 21% connect percentage. Meanwhile, Mayweather landed 207 punches of 481 punches thrown, good for a 43% connect percentage. Mayweather connected on 57% of his power punches. Floyd Mayweather, Jr. is now 38-0 with 24 wins coming by way of knockout. 

80% of his punches hit air, and a judge gave him this fight? For what, making Floyd hit him with his back on the ropes? This was a typical, Mayweather, Jones Jr. type fight. The opponent presses the action and _tries_ to hit them, while they parry and counter

"The scorecard in favor of de la Hoya seemed very generous and Max Kellerman buried that judge in the wrap up for doing a bad job keeping score. The fact that someone could score that fight to De La Hoya, is proof of a serious problem in boxing." 

My favorite quote of the night..... "For some reason, it wasn't the night of the jab. For some reason, I don't know--every time I would throw it, it would snap his head back and I could see his nose bleeding just from the jab alone. But for some reason it was just one of those nights."

Good job Oscar, 25 million +.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 7, 2007)

I think ODH has class.  I know Mayweather is confused.  He should come on into an MMA ring but will not ever get up the balls. 

I say this with the respect of an old school boxing fan who has watched Ali fight when I was a kid back in the 60's and 70's, Holmes own the 80's, Tyson own the late 80's and early 90's, to the Russian fighters who brought white folks back into the heavy weight ring:  RIP boxing.

I think Jim Limpley is an arrogant pompous windbag who prolly has sperm breath by 9:am everyday.  He's a disingenuous retard with the delusion that he knows what he's talking about.  His sidekick is worse.  I'd enjoy meeting Limpley in person.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 7, 2007)

the nut said:


> The final Compu Box numbers show de la Hoya landed 122 of 587 punches thrown, good for a 21% connect percentage.


 
De La Hoya only landed 10 punches per round and you think those numbers were skewed? What did he land in your opinion if those numbers are false? Last second flurry or not, he landed shots. A lot of Floyd's were clearly being blocked. 






YouTube Video











This guy knows what he's talking about


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 7, 2007)

Screw it here's the whole fight:






YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## BigDyl (May 7, 2007)

sherk would kill mayweather in an MMA fight.  Ankle pick or single leg takedown, then it's over.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 7, 2007)

Easily. Just as Mayweather would crush Sherk in a 12 round boxing match (would take less than 2 though). Mayweather also has a better chance at beating Sherk with MMA rules than Sherk would at beating Floyd in boxing rules. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## the nut (May 7, 2007)

Pretty Boy dosen't have the MMA attitude, IMO. I haven't seen Sherk fight much, other than the last one.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 7, 2007)

I don't know how Kaczmarek gave the last round to DLH

Edit: actually it's not the last round I was thinking of.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 7, 2007)

Anyone remember when Winky dropped his hands against Shane Mosley?  





YouTube Video


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 7, 2007)

Or Shane Mosley's lumping of Vargas. I dk why people are so quick to dismiss boxing.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 7, 2007)

There are better choices than Sherk to put up against Mayweather in a 12 rounder ...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> There are better choices than Sherk to put up against Mayweather in a 12 rounder ...


 
There are. No matter who you get though loses badly.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 8, 2007)

Damn Diego Corrales died in a motorcycle crash yesterday. RIP

Corrales dead in motorcycle accident - Boxing - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 8, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> There are. No matter who you get though loses badly.


Why would you believe that?  You think MMA fighters are not able to box?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 8, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Why would you believe that? You think MMA fighters are not able to box?


 
No lightweight I know of could switch from MMA and box at the level of Floyd Mayweather Jr. No f**kin way.


----------



## BigDyl (May 8, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Easily. Just as Mayweather would crush Sherk in a 12 round boxing match (would take less than 2 though). Mayweather also has a better chance at beating Sherk with MMA rules than Sherk would at beating Floyd in boxing rules. Draw your own conclusions.



Boxing is more one-dimensional.  MMA is way more dynamic and telling of who would win in a no holds barred fight since it's the closest mimic.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 8, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Boxing is more one-dimensional. MMA is way more dynamic and telling of who would win in a no holds barred fight since it's the closest mimic.


 
True. Probably why Floyd won't take Dana White's offer. He knows if he didn't knock out Sherk quick he'd have no shot and would look stupid because of the comments he made about MMA. Even pure Muy Thai/Kickboxer guys like Kongo and Cope get taken town easily. And they're allowed to kick. Floyd is quick but I doubt he'd be able to stop a Sherk shoot and takedown unless he landed some of his first punches.


----------



## the nut (May 8, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Damn Diego Corrales died in a motorcycle crash yesterday. RIP
> 
> Corrales dead in motorcycle accident - Boxing - Yahoo! Sports



That sucks. The last fight I went to was Castillo v Corrales 1, what a fight! RIP.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 8, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> No lightweight I know of could switch from MMA and box at the level of Floyd Mayweather Jr. No f**kin way.


I am solid in my belief that the specificity of training done by a boxer doesn't produce a better striker than the all around training of a well trained MMA fighter.  Iron Mike Benevides or Krazy Horse are examples of hard hitting talented strikers that would absolutely have a shot vs  Mayweather.

We'll have to agree to disagree here.


----------



## MCx2 (May 8, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I am solid in my belief that the specificity of training done by a boxer doesn't produce a better striker than the all around training of a well trained MMA fighter.  Iron Mike Benevides or Krazy Horse are examples of hard hitting talented strikers that would absolutely have a shot vs  Mayweather.
> 
> We'll have to agree to disagree here.



I'd put your favorite Nick Diaz in there too. With that big ole reach he'd give Floyd fits.


----------



## the nut (May 8, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I am solid in my belief that the specificity of training done by a boxer doesn't produce a better striker than the all around training of a well trained MMA fighter.  Iron Mike Benevides or Krazy Horse are examples of hard hitting talented strikers that would absolutely have a shot vs  Mayweather.
> 
> We'll have to agree to disagree here.




I think he would win 12-0 against both. They'd have a tough time boxing with him, and a hard time hitting him with clean power shots. I think Mayweather v Krazy Horse would be a good MMA fight for Pretty Boy.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 8, 2007)

the nut said:


> I think he would win 12-0 against both. They'd have a tough time boxing with him, and a hard time hitting him with clean power shots. I think Mayweather v Krazy Horse would be a good MMA fight for Pretty Boy.


 
I agree. Krazy Horse has probably never experienced defense and counter punching like Floyd's out of the ring sparring/training; nevermind in the ring. If Mayweather can dominate top rate guys like Zab Judah, Diego Corrales and Arturo Gatti, I don't really give guys who train in other disciplines a shot in hell.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 8, 2007)

the nut said:


> That sucks. The last fight I went to was Castillo v Corrales 1, what a fight! RIP.


 
Damn that was one of the great fights of this decade.


----------

